# Elevator Disconnect Grounding



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got an elevator inspector who's claiming that in order to be code compliant I need an equipment grounding wire bonded to the elevator disconnect in the machine room.

This disconnect is already grounded via rigid conduit with double locknuts. It runs all the way back to some cable tray, where the conduit is bonded to the tray with a bond-bushing. The tray is listed as an equipment-grounding path, and is in turn bonded to the panel where the feeders originate.

I think this guy is nuts. What he's requesting is that I pull out and repull almost 300' of type TC elevator feeders just so I'll have a redundant ground path. :furious: He claims it's Mass. elevator code, which I'm currently trying to verify, because he didn't know the article off hand.

Any help? Thanks.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I've got an elevator inspector who's claiming that in order to be code compliant I need an equipment grounding wire bonded to the elevator disconnect in the machine room.
> 
> This disconnect is already grounded via rigid conduit with double locknuts. It runs all the way back to some cable tray, where the conduit is bonded to the tray with a bond-bushing. The tray is listed as an equipment-grounding path, and is in turn bonded to the panel where the feeders originate.
> 
> ...


John unless it is the mass amendments to the NEC he can't expect you to know something Thats in The Elevator code thats just "BS"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John this is the mass elavator code.
Here is the link..it ref's Article 680 NEC THERE is no need for a redudant ground​

□ http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/dps/appl/form_elev_preinspection_checklist.pdf
Access to and from the roof and machine room must be by the means of a stairway. When access is over a sloping roof or a roof
with vertical obstructions, a walkway must be provided. Access must be safe and convenient. It is prohibited to allow access to a
machine room to non-authorized personnel. See ASME A17.1 Rule 101.3.​​□ ​
​
All non-elevator-related piping and equipment are prohibited from entering or passing through the machine room per ASME
A17.1 Rule 102.1 and Rule 102.2.​​□ ​
​
Electrical disconnects must be lockable in the open position and properly located within sight of the elevator devices as outlined
in NFPA #70 Rule 620-51. All disconnects must be properly fused or utilize a non-self resetting circuit breaker. A lockable
disconnect with overcurrent protection is required to be located in the machine room serving the car lighting per NFPA #70 620-
22 and 620-53. Receptacles in the machine room and machinery spaces shall have GFCI protection either by a GFCI-type
receptacle or a GFCI-type circuit breaker per NFPA #70 Rule 620-85. Warning signs shall be posted when there is power from
more than one source per NFPA #70 Rule 620-52-see also 620-91 & 620-51.​​□ ​
​
Electrical clearances are to be provided and maintained in front of the controller and disconnect at all times. It is interpreted that
machine room doors that swing into the electrical clearance area endanger worker safety and are prohibited unless they meet the
provisions of NFPA #70 Rule 620-5.​​□ ​
​
Machine rooms are to be properly lighted so the electrical control devices and machinery are well illuminated. The light switch is
to be located in the machine room and placed near the machine room doorjamb per ASME A17.1 Rule 101.5. The required
lighting shall not be connected to the load side of a GFCI per NFPA #70 620-23.​​□ ​
​
All electrical equipment, controllers, and machines are to be properly installed and grounded per NFPA #70 Rule 620-81 and
ASME A17.1 Rule 102.1. All electrical conduits are to be properly secured and routed in a workman like manner . See NFPA #70
rule 620-21.​​□ ​
​
An "ABC" type fire extinguisher is required to be located in the room per ASME A17.1 Rule 1206.1h. The fire extinguisher
should be sized for the room dimensions.​​□ ​
​
Holes around piping and structure penetrations in the machine room are to be properly filled to maintain a fire rated enclosure and
firestopped per NFPA #70 Rule 300-21. All conductors used in raceways and for hoistway door interlock wiring shall be flameretardant
per NFPA #70 Rule 620-11/Table-13 & 18.​​□ ​
​
The machine room door is to be self-closing and self-locking per ASME A17.1 Rule 101.3d.
□ The clear headroom in the machine room shall be not less than 7 feet Machine rooms are to be vented and/or heated by mechanical
​


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Harry! :thumbsup:

You should've seen the look on the elevator contractor's face when I told them I was considering fighting this one.  

All I'd been able to find was older code, and that didn't reference any sort of special EGC, either. Now I definitely think this guy is making up his own rules, and I'm definitely gonna fight it. I might toss a wire in there if it was a 10 minute fix, but once I do labor and material on this, it would probably be a $2,500 change. The hell with that!

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The thing that is stupid is you already RMC as the EGC and he want's you to wast 300' of copper for no reason,,and stuff like that drives the cost of copper up and up and up,, we should not be wasting any of it right now
It's all coming from China , Why give them any more money than we have too.China!


----------

